# KDE-gentoo mount my external HD so I can't write on it!

## Thomas51

Hello,

I have an external HD and this is its partitioning:

 *Quote:*   

> Disk /dev/sdb: 250.1 GB, 250059350016 bytes
> 
> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 30401 cylinders
> 
> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
> ...

 

With the rolling menu of kde, I click to mount them all, and here is the /etc/mtab:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb7 /media/tmpGentoo ext2 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0
> 
> /dev/sdb5 /media/bootGentoo ext2 rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal 0 0
> 
> /dev/sdb1 /media/iomega\040hdd ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000,utf8 0 0

 

Now I can write and read on the sdb7, but sdb5 and sdb1 are not writable, neither by root. Ex: touch: cannot touch `a': Read-only file system. How to make all three writable?

----------

## DONAHUE

Assuming you have ext2fs on /boot  without ext2fs support in kernel and no ntfs write support in kernel and have not emerged ntfs3g :

Boot cd, mount gentoo partitions, enter chroot:

```
mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/gentoo/boot

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"

cd /usr/src/linux
```

edit kernel config

 *Quote:*   

> General setup  ---> 
> 
> <*> Kernel .config support 
> 
> [*]   Enable access to .config through /proc/config.gz
> ...

 /dev/sdb1		<your mount point>			ntfs-3g		defaults		0 0

```
make && make modules_install

cp arch/x86/boot/<your kernel name> /boot/<your kernel name>

exit

reboot
```

```
emerge ntfs3g
```

edit /etc/fstab entry for ntfs partition to resemble:

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb1		<your mount point>			ntfs-3g		defaults		0 0

 

not a kde so if appropriate skip fstab but tell kde to use ntfs3g to mount the ntfs partition however kde needs it done

----------

